# My pearl gourami has clamp fin tails



## xzsandy (Mar 29, 2010)

I have got a 130liter tank its has been setup for 2 years I have check ph, ammonia etc... and everthing is fine. 
I got 4 small clown loaches, 5 black widows and 2 upside down catfish and 1 bristose nose catfish etc in the tank.
About 3 weeks ago I found my pearl gourami has clamp fin tails and she has been very thin she doesnt eat very much.
I thought it is fin rot and I treat it with some triple sulfa (broad spectrum) and some melafix antibacterial fish remedy for a week and the fish is eating normally
but tail still clam tail and fragile tail, red line across the fish belly and some white spots on top of fish head but they disappear sometime.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow that is a THIN gourami... I am thinking late-stage internal parasites. Usually when the fish stops eating the prognosis is poor. Any white stringy poop? I would start the whole tank on jungle parasite clear right away or, even better, levimasole.


----------

